# Shorts Tunnels - Air Raid Shelter



## MedwayUrbex (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey, we recently went to Shorts Tunnels in Rocester, Medway. 
Here is our video of the Air-Raid Shelter part of Shorts Tunnels. Please feel free to ask any questions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2D_hce6by4 


Thanks.


----------

